
Six decade-long disinformation operations - galaxyLogic
https://medium.com/swlh/watch-six-decade-long-disinformation-operations-unfold-in-six-minutes-5f69a7e75fb3
======
stebann
Six countries: the bad guys of the movies, exception was Ecuador, allied
country with an illegitimate government backed by Trump administration.

Why nobody in USA wants to investigate the accounts that helped with military-
civil coup in Bolivia against Morales by a bunch of racist and neonazis backed
by US ambassador, or their intervention in Brazil against Lula Da Silva and
Dilma Rousseff. Hypocrisy.

